# An Endless Search



## YoFitBro (Feb 26, 2017)

Im never going to ask a direct question (not that stupid) but how is everyone so successful in getting what they want? Been looking for years but was always afraid of scams. It seems like for every legit theres like 10 scammers. Any vets out there that can give me advice, tell me what to look for, tips? Anything would be much appreciated.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 26, 2017)

Almost all of the time it starts by meetings and becoming friends with people in the gym. Not just someone you see often, if your not at least decent friends most the time they will try to screw you. By making friends u can start conversations and start getting hook ups and connects. Very hard to find someone out the gym for good source. Definitely stay away from online sources. Honestly it just takes. Find people in your gym that look around your age, probably have some things in common. Easy way to start is ask to work in for a few sets. Ask a question or two even if you know the answer. 
Dam sounds like I'm giving advice on how to pick up girls.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2017)

Not sounding desperate is a good start.  You will find especially around here guys that do an intro and just introduce themselves are generally well received.

Others whose first post is entirely source related tend to get either ignored or flamed. 

Just making it known you are looking is a turn off.


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm totally turned off.. and that's no easy task.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 26, 2017)

The smaller hole in the wall privately owned gym will be easier to get the ball rolling in.

Something like planet fitness will be like finding waldo in the crowd.

Know what I mean the stinky gym with mostly free weights and stacks.

No ac just fans type of deal.


----------



## therealkozmo (Feb 26, 2017)

What Zeigler said. definitely way more people that use gear in the hole in the wall gyms


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The smaller hole in the wall privately owned gym will be easier to get the ball rolling in.
> 
> Something like planet fitness will be like finding waldo in the crowd.
> 
> ...


Thats my struggle. There was one good gym in my town (big box) but it was taken over by pf. No small gyms here either. I got close once, my buddy from middle school ran stuff a few times but he moved to cali. Ive always thought of moving there, my wife went on vacation there once and loved it, right next to Mexico too. Were having a baby so were stuck here for at least 2 more years.


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 26, 2017)

Theres a guy that works at a local supplement shop that i bought prohormones from about 2.5 years ago. Biggest dude i had ever seen and he said he competes in different states. I know he is on stuff but never figured out how to ask. I figured he wouldnt bother with me cuz it could cost his job/business if it was a sting


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 26, 2017)

Strike up a conversation about weightlifting suppliments or whatever.

If the guy seems cool and willing to talk steer the conversation towards steroids so on and so forth.

As far as walking up and asking for gear probably isnt gunna work.

kinda like asking a random chick " know where I can score some pussy" ?

Its gunna be a finese job.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2017)

Go hit up mike rashids gym in Miami. He'll take care of u


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 26, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Go hit up mike rashids gym in Miami. He'll take care of u


You talkin about that iron addicts bust? **** that!


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 27, 2017)

It's harder to find a good source for gear then heroine or coke .
Like said above make friends. Took me a couple years to find it


----------



## PAwithmuscles (Jun 2, 2017)

At my age and considering I work out at the YMCA, I'll be dead before I find a source. The reality is that people in my predicament have no choice but to gamble on an online source.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 2, 2017)

Learn everything there is to know about what your doing before you go searching . If you set out on a quest for knowledge chances are you will find what your looking for along the way . Good luck


----------



## Chaos501 (Jun 6, 2017)

The struggle is real but just like gains ya gotta be patient for that shit it will come!


----------



## PAwithmuscles (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you for the 2 above posts. Much appreciated. I think I have researched and obtained about as much as knowledge as my mind can handle. I have been a non-competitive BBer for 44 years. During those years I have read everything from both the medical and lay press that I could, talked to and observed numerous BBers, and as a PA I clinically followed and monitored probably 8 competitive BBers via physical exam and of course lab work. I learned a great deal. Do I know everything? Of course not and that is why I am here always asking questions. Today I would like to know is it always stupid to order from a website? Also,  I take 200mgs/week of test cyp which I get from the VA for TRT. I would like to increase my test level to 400-500 mgs/week and as per the recommendations of several board members I would like to add Masteron. Is there any advantage to sustanon or should one stick to a single a single ester test? Thank you in advance for any responses. UGBB.com rules!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 6, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> Thank you for the 2 above posts. Much appreciated. I think I have researched and obtained about as much as knowledge as my mind can handle. I have been a non-competitive BBer for 44 years. During those years I have read everything from both the medical and lay press that I could, talked to and observed numerous BBers, and as a PA I clinically followed and monitored probably 8 competitive BBers via physical exam and of course lab work. I learned a great deal. Do I know everything? Of course not and that is why I am here always asking questions. Today I would like to know is it always stupid to order from a website? Also,  I take 200mgs/week of test cyp which I get from the VA for TRT. I would like to increase my test level to 400-500 mgs/week and as per the recommendations of several board members I would like to add Masteron. Is there any advantage to sustanon or should one stick to a single a single ester test? Thank you in advance for any responses. UGBB.com rules!



It is stupid yes. Your going to get scammed one way or another. No doubt about it. 

My question for you is... You have been in the gym 44 years and you are still thinking about getting illegal things from a website? You should have some connections by now.

Have you ran anything else before? Not talking your TRT.


----------



## PAwithmuscles (Jun 7, 2017)

Trickwilliams thanks for the response. For 44 years I trained as a natural and never really considered gear. Now, at 62, no matter how hard I train and eat properly the damn body ages. I would like to see if increases in test and the addition of masteron would improve my appearance, enhance performance in the gym, and perhaps improve my libido. It is actually an experiment I am rather looking forward to. No contacts because I never needed them and because I train at the YMCA there don't seem to be any guys on gear at the time I train.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jun 9, 2017)

I also get my TRT from the VA so thank you for your service! There are plenty of sites. A few onlin ones that seemed some what legit is it the best route NO! Not at all but I know of two that have legit gear more than likely underdosed I won't say for sure. Verified by bloods. Just keep digging and find a private source. Email and a list.


----------



## jake42 (Jul 2, 2017)

YoFitBro said:


> You talkin about that iron addicts bust? **** that!



what happened?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 2, 2017)

jake42 said:


> what happened?


Google it. Its was all over the internet.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 2, 2017)

It's crazy how loose they got, like they were pushing pot brownies in Denver or something. 
They were way too casual in a country where people still think AAS are just as dangerous as meth.


----------

